# Woman swallowed whole by leopard survives!



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I think I just threw up a little


----------



## Pancakeman (May 18, 2003)

Is she a trooper?


----------



## PaulKersey (Nov 28, 2007)

andy0921 said:


> Woman swallowed whole by leopard survives!/quote]
> 
> Funny bro, you got me. Almost lost the key board with that one.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

AS soon as I saw the title and who posted it I swore I wouldnt look! DAMN YOU ANDY!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lmao Andy!!


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

I give her an A for effort. Atleast she's trying to workout. haha

Gets an F for the wardrobe malfunction

:uc:


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

I heard she might get on the endangered species list.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

I am (was) eating breakfast right now. Thank you for that


----------



## RCPD33 (Jul 3, 2006)

Lol!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Isnt this little guy supposed to be sitting on her shoulder?


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Isnt this little guy supposed to be sitting on her shoulder?


:L:


----------



## Ashley89 (Jan 9, 2008)

you know, I entered this thinking it was a serious thread....instead it was a hilarious thread


----------



## thewife (Jan 27, 2007)

Now I know why I come and lurk on this site...LMAO


----------

